# gaming laptop under 60000



## bkpeerless (Jul 9, 2012)

i am looking for a gaming laptop with i7 or i5 with good gfx card and 15 inch screen. a lot of new model has come from sony dell etc plz suggest the best avalable under the budget


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 9, 2012)

R u sure u want a gaming laptop or a gaming company!!!! Lol assuming ur budget is 60k go for the dell inspiron special edition...


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 9, 2012)

Go for Samsung Series 5 550p i7 model with Bluray drive. Nvidia GT650M. Nuff said


----------



## har (Jul 9, 2012)

LOL !! You mean rs 60000. Go for samsung np550p.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 9, 2012)

if 60000, get that samsung which laptop others suggested.
if 600000, get two alienware m17xs, for both of us. and remaining we'll spend later.


----------



## sumit269 (Jul 9, 2012)

har said:


> LOL !! You mean rs 60000. Go for samsung np550p.



buddy where did u get this model from?


----------



## har (Jul 9, 2012)

sumit269 said:


> buddy where did u get this model from?



I called up a local dealer and said that samsung launched a laptop called 550p and asked him if he sells it. He called up some suppliers and 5 min later he called me up and said Yes . 2 models available at 51k and 57k.1st one has i5,2nd one i7+bluray.


----------



## sumit269 (Jul 9, 2012)

Why is there hardly any mention of this model on the websites and not at all on the samsung website? ANy idea?


----------



## har (Jul 9, 2012)

sumit269 said:


> Why is there hardly any mention of this model on the websites and not at all on the samsung website? ANy idea?



Samsung chat guys said because itz new . No idea why its taking them sooo long


----------



## bkpeerless (Jul 9, 2012)

sorry for extra 0es.. any link to samsung np550p


----------



## har (Jul 9, 2012)

bkpeerless said:


> sorry for extra 0es.. any link to samsung np550p



Compusoft Systems online store Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN - samsung - Laptops Compusoft Systems online store

i7 model with blu ray also available at 57k


----------



## SlayerAndy (Jul 9, 2012)

Anyone has a link to it's official information?


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 9, 2012)

Its already on display at the official Samsung store at Nehru Place.


----------

